

Ikea Manual for Building an Urban Neighborhood - albertsun
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/welcome-to-ikea-land-furniture-giant-begins-urban-planning-project/article2388705/page1/

======
geon
I don't get the creepy-corporation-controlling-your-entire-life angle of this.
You would rent a place there, not be owned by them.

I admittedly don't know much about american property management, but aren't
suburbs commonly highly controlled, with strict rules of what is allowed to be
visible on your front yard etc?

